# hymer544



## 106435 (Aug 13, 2007)

hi, tommorrow i will be looking at a B 544 RHD which is 2003 and has 18000 miles on the clock. the price is 31750 which appears to be reasonable.
I like the standard of the interior and apart from some scatches on the door it looks quite good, but i must now look at the engine,chassis,gas,water tank ect to be sure. 
looking at the second hand market is this a good buy and does any one have some tips what to look out for.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi milky 

I had a much older 544 and it was a great MH gave very little trouble and a lot of pleasure. Mileage wise the one your looking at is hardly even run in, as you know modern diesels are good for several hundred thousand mile. Price wise why don't you look in one of the MMM Magazine as they have a price guide. If you have a friend thats a mechanic might be worth getting him to give it the one over, or you could get the RAC to do an inspection. 

Wobby


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

*B544*

Mine is brilliant. There are no real faults with Hymers apart from the price you have to pay to buy one! Your price seems about par for the course but you may be able to knock some off or get extras fitted. Make sure it has a Thatcham 1 alarm.

Check to ensure it has a full set of service for both habitation and mechanical. Also check it has had its annual damp test. Check to see whether any extras have been added and if so, who did them. Whilst we may all be confident of fitting our own extras, there are people who bodge them.

Check everything works. Check how old the battery is and how much charge it takes. Hymers can be hungry for power.

Check the windscreen for small chips. Mileage is a little low so check the tyres for degradation such as side wall cracking.


----------



## 106435 (Aug 13, 2007)

thanks wobby i will be looking into a RAC inspection but if its from a dealer is it still valid.


----------



## 106435 (Aug 13, 2007)

*544*

hi brock thanks also for your advice, i will be taking a test drive this monday and scrutinising the books.


----------



## 106435 (Aug 13, 2007)

*544 habitation door*

hi all, i was wondering if there was any advice reference a slightly damaged habitation door which has a dent about 10 inches long but not deep,the frame work around the door at the bottom where you have a edging is scratched and the seal looks like its degraded. I'm not sure if the two things are connected or not.
Q; is it possible to replace the door cheaply and is the degradation of the seal something to worry about.
Excuse the description but its from memory.


----------



## 106435 (Aug 13, 2007)

*b544*

HI all, in my never ending quest to understand the complexities of the hymer models iv'e found some more information on the 544.
please correct me if i'm wrong: the hymer B544 classic is not the same as the hymer B class 544 in as much that the double floor on a Alko chassis is on the B class and not the Classic.
According to some history off the net the B class double floor came out in 2001 on a Alko chassis with the double skinned floor(duo floor).
If im right this might be one reason why the classic is slightly cheaper.
My wife feels the cold extremely quickly(maybe because she was born in india) so it looks like my search for the 544 with the double skin goes on. 
What is interesting is when you start to look at the advertisements they don't describe the vehicle very well.


----------

